# BodyBag and the Ghosthunters.....



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The Gang at BodyBag entertainment have done it again, turn down the lights, sit back and relax by the tele, and watch as the BodyBaggers SPOOF the hit TV show the GHOSTHUNTERS..... All footage is shot at our UPCOMING 2008 Haunted Attraction Property.... Enjoy.... Large file so grab a soda and some chips.....

http://twisteddementia.com/video/Bod...PS Spoof.wmv


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Bodybagging, nothing shows up! The page is black with X's for the photos and so on...its all blank!

Melty


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
http://twisteddementia.com/video/BodyBag TAPS Spoof.wmv


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

That was just great ! Two thumbs up !
Love the part when he say's "run" and it goes to slow motion and the choice of music is perfect!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

That was so funny!!! Can't wait for more!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Man that was damn funny... Although I have to admit I was waiting for the Scooby Doo ending "and I would have gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling kids at BodyBaggin!" punch line though hehehe.

-TM


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Alright its official you guys have way to much free time. Great stuff and a great looking place to haunt.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*That was HILARIOUS!!!*

I actually laughed outloud when you all started running! Great choice of music! What a great bunch of people to work with!! The editing was classic also, I saved it to show my kids...jeeze I wiped a tear away from my eye...

Ok, all seriousness, you dont do any real ghosthunting do you? I could not see the equipment real well but it looked like what you see with TAPS. Although it might just be a "gameboy".

Wonderful job, was this in Michigan? I gotta watch this again...

Melty


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Hey Glad everyone is enjoying the Video, Its always fun when you do something with a Great group like the the Bodybagging CREW!!!!
no we dont actually do any Ghost Hunting as of yet, but if we do Im sure we will have to replace our GHOSTHUNTING equipment with something a little more HITECH than the old reworked gameboy........ This was filmed on location at our 2008 Haunt property in Jonesville MI. Our MediaTech Guy Derrick did a Phenomenal job with EDITING... he Brings out the best in all of us and brings it all together............ Atalie is always beautiful to watch, Larry as always is mr. Farmer, and well John is just Happy.......


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

man me and my friend were gonna make a spoof but if I watch this i might have to change my ideas not to copy...


----------

